# Να μετονομαστεί η οδός Τζαβέλα σε οδό Αλέξανδρου Γρηγορόπουλου



## Costas (Dec 9, 2008)

Στο άλλο νήμα για τα γεγονότα των τελευταίων ημερών, ο nickel είπε: "Εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν έχω να πω κάτι που δεν έχει ειπωθεί."

Εγώ έχω να πω κάτι που μάλλον δεν έχει ειπωθεί, και συγκεκριμένα να κάνω την πρόταση που έβαλα σαν τίτλο αυτού του νήματος. Η ιδέα μού ήρθε όταν διάβασα το (εξαιρετικό) κείμενο των Οικολόγων Πράσινων, που ζητά μεταξύ άλλων να αναγνωριστεί ο 15χρονος σαν θύμα *τρομοκρατικής πράξης*. Σκέφτηκα πως είναι πολύ ωραίο σαν ιδέα αλλά ανέφικτο, φυσικά. Μετά σκέφτηκα ότι κάτι ελαφρώς λιγότερο ανέφικτο, αν δούμε κάποτε έναν δήμο Αθηναίων όπου να ψηφίζει _και_ το προλεταριάτο που τον κατοικεί (οι μετανάστες δηλαδή), και όχι μόνο όσοι μένουν στα βόρεια και στα νότια προάστια και κατεβαίνουν στην Αθήνα μόνο για ψυχαγωγία και κουλτούρα (δεν έχω τίποτα μαζί τους, εξηγούμαι --- ανάμεσά τους και το καημένο το 15χρονο παιδί, τι τραγική ειρωνεία!), αν δηλ. καταφέρουμε να δούμε μια μη δεξιά δημοτική αρχή σ' αυτή την πόλη για πρώτη φορά μετά τη δεκαετία του '80, ότι σε αυτή την περίπτωση, λέω, μπορεί η οδός της δολοφονίας να μετονομαστεί σε οδό Αλέξανδρου Γρηγορόπουλου, κατά το (ορθό) προηγούμενο της οδού Θάνου Αξαρλιάν στην οδό Λέκκα, στο Σύνταγμα. Τι στο καλό, εδώ στο Παρίσι υπάρχει σταθμός του μετρό Στάλινγκραντ!
Η ιδέα αυτή μού άρεσε, μου φαίνεται καλή, και, αν σας αρέσει κι εσάς, σε όσους αρέσει (δεν πρόκειται να μπω σε συζητήσεις, γιατί είδαμε πού κατάληξαν στο άλλο νήμα, όπως το είχε προβλέψει ο nickel), σε όσους λοιπόν τυχόν αρέσει, ας τη διαδώσουν: κοντός ψαλμός Αλληλούια. Την έχω βάλει στο μπλογκ μου, την έχω καταθέσει και στο φόρουμ των Οικολόγων-Πράσινων, όπου έχω ανοίξει και σχετικό δημοψήφισμα. Όποιος νομίζει ότι το θέμα τον αφορά, ας ψηφίσει εκεί ή ας διαδώσει αυτή την ιδέα ευρύτερα, όπου νομίζει.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 9, 2008)

"Τας λεωφόρους οδούς φεύγων επί τας ατραπούς βάδιζε."
Мήπως είναι γενικότερα καλύτερο να συνεχίσουμε να βαδίζουμε στις ατραπούς (των Εξαρχείων), όπως τις ξέραμε πάντα; Είναι κι αυτό μια άμυνα.


----------



## Costas (Dec 13, 2008)

Και πριν αλέκτορα φωνήσαι τρις:


----------



## tsioutsiou (Dec 13, 2008)

:))
Πάντως ο συγκεκριμένος, όπως και ο καινοδιαθηκικός, εφώνησεν άπαξ (...άντε, δις).


----------



## nickel (Dec 13, 2008)

Από τη Μεσολογγίου και Τζαβέλα:


----------



## Costas (Feb 18, 2009)

Πλακέτα έβαλε η μητέρα του:


----------

